# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017



## eddy (3. April 2017)

Neuer Monat,neues Posting


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Ich habe am Samstag 01.04. mein neues Kajak eingeweiht.:m
Meine Jungfernfahrt sozusagen.
Mit dem Blinker kamen einige Dorsche raus die teilweise noch lebende Tobse im Maul hatten. Kurz vor dem Ende der Tour fand dann eine kleine u 40 cm Mefo meinen Wobbler unwiderstehlich.
Nach dem lösen des Haken, durfte sie wieder in ihr Element.
Bilder vom Fang gibt es keine, aber mein Einstand mit dem Kajak bezeichne ich mal als gelungen! #6

Tl Rolf |wavey:


----------



## dirk.steffen (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri Rolf.
Und da Du wieder gut an Land gekommen bist, hast Du scheinbar meine Ratschläge befolgt #6


----------



## Angler9999 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri zum gelungenen Einstand


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Danke. #6
Tja Dirk.... Wind war teilweise absolut keiner vorhanden. Hat mir die ganze Unternehmung natürlich erleichtert. #6
Aber Hilfe kann man zum Anfang sehr gut gebrauchen. Nur die Sonne hat an dem Tag mächtig gebrannt. |uhoha hätte ich die eine oder andere Lage Wäsche weglassen können. 
Na ja. Bin halt immer noch auf das Watangeln bzw, BB-angeln fixiert. :q

TL

Rolf |wavey:


----------



## A-tom-2 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hallo Rolf,


mefohunter84 schrieb:


> ...Da hätte ich die eine oder andere Lage Wäsche weglassen können.


das ist schon gut so. Auf dem Kajak kleidet man sich nach der Wassertemperatur - auch wenn das im Frühling manchmal hart ist. ;-)

Viele Grüße
Niels

PS: ich war am 01.04. auch los aber in diesem Thread gehts ja um Fangmeldungen ... #t


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> das ist schon gut so. Auf dem Kajak kleidet man sich nach der Wassertemperatur - auch wenn das im Frühling manchmal hart ist. ;-)
> 
> ...



Moin Niels, #h

Das mag schon sein, aber unter dem Trockenanzug wurde es schon recht ....tropisch..|rolleyes


----------



## Tim1984 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Ich fahre über das Osterwochenende nach Olpenitz.Lohnt sich da ein Versuch?Oder lieber ein Stück woanders hin fahren?Ein geeignetes Boot ist vorhanden.


----------



## FischFan (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

|uhoh:was willst du denn versuchen? fische fangen? links raus sind die kleinen und rechts raus die grossen! berichte mal ob es geklappt hat..
viel besser als olpenitz mit eigenem boot gehts wohl kaum


----------



## Tim1984 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Raubfische in der Schlei haben Schonzeit,also wäre Dorsch oder eine Mefo das Ziel.Mit links und rechts ist die Beschreibung etwas schwammig...


----------



## Broiler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Diese schöne 80er Mefo konnte ich heute auf Rügen verhaften
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Double2004 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Was für ein Traumfisch!:k Petri!


----------



## mefofänger (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

schöner fisch petri :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Tolles Bild, toller Fisch, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Firefox2 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Was für eine Rakete mega Fisch


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hammerteil ,#r


----------



## kefal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Nur für mich als angehender MeFo angler, ist das ein gefärbter 
oder darf man solch einen mitnehmen ?


----------



## Broiler (6. April 2017)

Dieser Fisch ist blitzeblank, wenn eine Mefo gefärbt ist, sieht man das sofort.  Der Rücken der Mefos ist immer etwas dunkler, das ist normal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pikepauly (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri toller Fisch und guten Appetit.


----------



## kefal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



Broiler schrieb:


> Dieser Fisch ist blitzeblank, wenn eine Mefo gefärbt ist, sieht man das sofort.  Der Rücken der Mefos ist immer etwas dunkler, das ist normal.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


OK, vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich werde über Ostern auf Rügen sein, kann es kaum abwarten.
Meine Ausrüstung trudelt auch schon langsam ein.


----------



## Stichling63 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Digges PETRI HEIL ! Geiler Fisch, suuuper Foddo ! :m


----------



## laxvän (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

|bigeyes Was für ein schöner Fisch!
Dickes Petri#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

@Broiler, #h

Den Gratulanten schließe ich mich gerne an. 
Ein dickes    an dieser Stelle auch von mir. #6
Ein Traumfisch und dann noch ins gute Licht gesetzt. #6
Weiterhin viel Glück. #6

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

PETRI. Nachdem bei mir vorige Woche nicht allzuviel ging scheinen jetzt die besseren Fische dazusein. Toller Fisch! Tolles Foto!


----------



## Rhöde (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Meinen Vorschreibern schließe ich mich an.
Super in Szene gesetzt.
Dickes *PETRI !*


----------



## pagode (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Sauber dickes Petri zu der Kirsche


----------



## Maifliege (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

zu guter Zeit erwischt! Petri ohne Einschränkung!


----------



## tenchfisher (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri auch von mir, Traumfisch :k:k

Ich fahre nach Ostern nach Dänemark (Als/Sonderborg) und bin heiß wie Frittenfett, hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen wie es da momentan läuft? 

Beste Grüße, tf


----------



## pagode (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

War letzte Woche alles braun .... das Wasser auf der Insel Als.

Grüße


----------



## uwe Leu (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hallo, ja riesen Sauerrei im letzten Jahr ist im Norden von Als im Hafen von Fredericia bei einem Brand eine Riesige Menge Chemie in die Ostsee gelaufen.
Ich weiss gar nicht ob der Fisch wenn da ok. ist?
Trotzdem Gute Ostern.


----------



## tenchfisher (10. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin, 
besten Dank für Eure Infos, wer noch weitere/aktuelle Informationen hat immer gerne #6 Ich werde bis Ostermontag immer wieder mal nachsehen und nach meiner Wiederkehr selbst berichten. Ich hoffe die Algenblüte ist bis dahin etwas abgeklungen, vielleicht hilft ja das kleine "Zwischentief"...

Beste Grüße, tf


----------



## pagode (11. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin,

Allen klares Wasser und stramme Leinen 

Grüße


----------



## jochen68 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

... gute 70cm bei knapp 8 Pfund: dieser Traumfisch an der Fliegenrute ging auf eine Polar Magnus knapp 5m vom Ufer entfernt zwischen Steinen und Tang und war einer von mehreren guten Meerforellen an drei Ausnahmetagen letzte Woche bei Kappeln.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri. Schöner Brocken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AllroundAlex (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri zu diesem tollen Fang!

Von so einem tollen Fische an der Fliege träume ich noch...

Ich hatte letztes Wochenende auf Fehmarn mit der Fliege leider keinen Erfolg. 

Die "Spinner" sind aber auch leer ausgegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Und richtig fett gefressen - toller Fisch!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri den Fängern, die letzten beiden hätten damit die Seatrout open in Dänemark gewonnen ;-)


----------



## zulu1024 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Dickes ding! Petri dafür 

Ich war heute an der ostküste OH unterwegs, 2 x untermaßig  ca 35cm und noch 2 kurze bisse. Da war ein besseres kaliber dabei... Diese Saison noch keine maßige landen können. ..


----------



## Silvio.i (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Zurück von Rügen!
Zum 7. Mal um die Osterzeit auf Rügen der Mefo nachgestellt.
Zum 7. Mal an allen Tagen abgeschneidert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Zumindest biste hartnäckig ;-)


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

@ Silvio.i
Bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder,hier äuft es schon seit langem nicht gut...
Aber Respekt...
werde heute Nachmittag nochmal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## kefal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

uuups, wollte ab heute über Ostern die Küste um Bakenberg unsicher machen. Meine erste MeFo Saison überhaupt, dann wird es ja der Fisch der 100.000 Würfe


----------



## kefal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

@Silvio
Wie hast du geangelt , Spin,Fliege,Boot ?
und wenn man fragen darf wo auf Rügen.

Gruß


----------



## pagode (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

@Jochen,

Petri zu deiner Kirsche  mit der Fliegenrute! Top:m:m

Grüße


----------



## Colli_HB (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri Jochen,

echt gut und dann noch an der Fliege! #6

Hast du im Fluss oder an der Küste gefischt?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## jochen68 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Petri Jochen,
> 
> echt gut und dann noch an der Fliege! #6
> 
> ...


Hi Sascha,  gefangen am Strand keine 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt zwischen Steinen und Tang  ausführlicher Bericht hier http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...raumhaftes-fischen-an-der-ostsee-t272824.html


Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



kefal schrieb:


> @Silvio
> Wie hast du geangelt , Spin,Fliege,Boot ?
> und wenn man fragen darf wo auf Rügen.
> 
> Gruß



Mit Blinker und Wathose die Schabe auf und ab.


----------



## pagode (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Mit Blinker und Wathose die Schabe auf und ab.



Hallo Silvio,

Wie sah es mit den Stellnetzen auf Rügen aus ? War früher regelmäßig auf Rügen !

Beste Grüße 
Markus


----------



## SEKT444 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin zusammen,

Bin über Ostern auf CP nahe Pommerby (SH ganz rechts oben [emoji848]), bisher keinen Erfolg gehabt eine Meerforelle zu erwischen. 
Aber gestern spätnachmittag konnte ich wenigstens mal eine in Echt sehen bei einem anderen Angler ( 50 cm würde ich schätzen ) ... sonst heisst es gibt immer bei Gesprächen  : 'gestern gut gefangen' etc aber nie wenn ich da war. Gefangen hat er die auf Blinker.

Ich bin noch bis Montag hier und werde mein Glück weiter versuchen trotz Regen und teils heftigen ablandigen Wind.




cu

Uwe


----------



## Thor2012 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Heute in Kiel Heikendorf (Anleger Kitzeberg) unterwegs gewesen
Wetter: auflandig aus westlichen Winden böig 3-4 Bft. mit 20-30 cm Welle, durchziehende Schauer mit später kurzen sonnigen Abschnitten
Uhrzeit: 06:00-09:00 Uhr
Wasser leicht trübe
Leider erfolglos gewesen.
Da ich die ganze Zeit alleine war schätze ich, dass die Bedingungen doch nicht so gut waren und ich etwas übersehen habe...


----------



## kefal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

So, eben wieder in Berlin angekommen.
War von Karfreitag bis heute auf Rügen, Bakenberg, Karfreitag Nachmittags sofort an die Steilküste das erste mal mit Wathose und das erste mal auf MeFo, der Wind und die Wellen waren so stark das ich nach Juliusruh ausweichen musste.
Für die ersten Schritte vielleich auch nicht schlecht.
Samstag und Sonntag habe ich die Steilküste Bakenberg die Schabe von Glowe (viel zu Windig) bis Drewoldke abgeklappert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Sonntag Nachmittag in Vaschvitz auf Hering, in 1,5 Stunden  schätungsweise 150 Stück gefangen, einige sind beim abhaken verloren gegangen, andere aus dem Setzkescher weil der sch**** Boden aufgegangen ist. Also viel Lehrgeld bezahlt aber egal, knapp 100 durften mit nach Berlin.  

Beim MeFo angeln hatte ich ein Problem wo ich nich weiß woran das liegt.
Ich hatte immer wieder kleine Perücken in der Schnur.
Es ist eine 0.12 er 8 fach geflochtene, daran per Knoten ein Fluorocarbon Vorfach ca. 50 cm, daran ein Snap und dann der Köder.
Die Köder waren Wobbler (Spöket) und MeFo Blinker (Hansen Flash,Seeker,Solvpilen) Ich bin davon ausgegangen das keiner der genannten Köder sich dreht und deswegen kein Wirbel erforderlich ist.
Ich war dann in einem Angelladen in Altenkirchen und der hat mir eine neue Schnur , irgendeine Spiderwire mit Beschichtung oder so drauf gemacht. Ein freundlicher Angler meinte ich soll ein dreifachwirbel nutzen . das hab ich auch drauf gemacht und hatte trotzdem eine Perücke.

Woran kann das noch liegen ?


----------



## kefal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Die Rolle ist eine Abu ProMax 3000 h

http://fischdeal.de/deals/abu-garcia-pro-max-3000h58

Ich habe auch die Ringe der Rute mal kontrolliert ob vielleicht ein Haarriss drin ist.


----------



## kefal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Die erste Schnur hatte ich selber drauf gemacht, und wie ich später festgestellt habe weniger als die zweite die der im Angelladen drauf gemacht hat.
Vom Wickelbild sah es eigentlich gut aus, mal sehen vielleicht gönn ich mir für die nächste Saison eine bessere Rolle.


----------



## zulu1024 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Das ist wirklich teures Lehrgeld... Schnur ist daran selten Schuld. Eine Rolle mit Kreuzwickelung schafft da Abhilfe. Ich hatte anfangs auch günstige Rollen, Ryobi, Spro zalt Arc..das wickelbild war da eigentlich in Ordnung aber sobald man die Schnur zu lose aufrollte oder koder von leicht auf schwer wechselte oder umgekehrt gab es perrücken. Hab dann auch etliches an Schnüren durch, Besserung gab es dadurch nicht. Habe aktuell eine Caldia 3000&2500 sowie 3000 ballistix und eine Tica Talisman. Alle haben Kreuzwickelung und seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit perrücken. Egal ab lose aufgespuhlt oder nach köderwechsel. Ich nutze die Daiwa tournament 8braid und die Evo in 0,10, 0,12, 0,14, 0,18. Die sind schon ziemlich dünn im Vergleich zu anderen geflochtenen. Das aufspulen beim Händler würde ich auch sein lassen, mach es lieber selbst direkt mit der Rolle. Ist zwar ein wenig mehr Aufwand, aber die Rolle weiß was gut für sie ist. Zudem siehst du auch, ob noch Unterlegscheiben für die Spule nötig sind. Ich habe mir außerdem noch einen wurfstil wie beim Sbirolino Angeln angeeignet. Noch bevor der Köder aufschlägt, Bremse ich mit dem Finger die Schnur, sodass sofort Köder Kontakt besteht und dadurch schon ein Widerstand vorhanden ist. Wenn man es richtig timed geht auch keine Wurfweite verloren, sondern spannt nur die dünne Schnur und bügelt den schnurbogen gerade. Ich glaube mal die daiwa Exceler EA im Ausverkauf gesehen zu habe, für 50€...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> In den allermeisten Fällen liegt es ...



... am Angler selbst. War die Schnur immer straff bei Beginn einkurbeln? Legst Du den Bügel mit der Hand um?


----------



## Angler9999 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Die Rollenbewertungen sind klasse. Keiner kennt sie alle bewerten sie.....

Du hast eine Schnur benutzt, die sehr weich ist. 8fach geflochtene neigen eher dazu Luftknoten oder ähnliches zu vollbringen. Da spielt es erstmal keine Rolle, welche Rolle du benutzt. Es sei denn, das du auf der Rolle die Probleme hast. Um so dünner die Schnur umso häufiger kommt eine Schlaufe vor. Unterstützt wird es von ungünstigem Wind und ungünstiger Wurfposition.

Dazu gibt es ein Thread hier im AB.

Selbst mit teuern Rollen wie die Sustain verhindern das nicht. Verbessern kannst du es nur durch sanfteren vorsichtigerem Werfen mit Bremsung, wie es Zulu1024 beschrieben hat (incl. straffen aufspulen) oder besser durch wechsel auf eine härtere Schnur. 4-fach Braids sind bauartbedingt steifer.

Meine Montage sieht ähnlich aus. geflochtene 8-Braid, 60 cm FC-Vorfach, Snap, Köder.

Verdrehungen habe ich dadurch nicht.


----------



## kefal (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Zumal die Schnur in Altenkirchen mit Sicherheit kein Schnäppchen war. Wenn Du das zweimal machst, hast Du wahrscheinlich schon eine brauchbare Rolle bezahlt.



22 € für 100m, 200m hat er mir drauf gemacht


----------



## A-tom-2 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich kann das fast alles unterschreiben und ich schrieb auch, dass ich die Rolle nicht kenne aber
> 
> "Selbst mit teuern Rollen wie die Sustain verhindern das nicht."
> 
> ...


Hallo,
worin besteht denn - aus Sicht der Schnur - der Unterschied, ob sie auf eine teure oder billige Rolle gespult wird? Pro Rotorumdrehung wird die Schnur einmal in sich verdreht.
Ist es da nicht wichtiger, das die Schnur nur auf der Spule verdrallt ist und im abgespulten Zustand nicht? Was heißt das für das Schnurlaufröllchen? Dieses müsste dann dafür sorgen, das der Drall auf der Spule landet und nicht die Schnur vor der Rolle verdreht wird, denn sonst liegt die Schnur ohne Drall auf der Spule und bildet dann Tüddel beim Auswerfen in dem Moment wenn der Köder aufs Wasser trifft (kein Zug mehr).
Ist in diesem Zusammenhang wirklich eine ganz rundgeflochtene oder eine leicht platte Schnur besser? ;-)

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## kefal (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Ich habe die Sache nochmal Revue passieren lassen, es war immer so das ich beim auswerfen schon durch einen Ruck gemerkt habe das da die sog. Perücke drin war, es muß also schon beim einkurbeln vorher entstanden sein.
Ich habe auch einige der Perücken auf bekommen, da ist mir aufgefallen das die Schnur in sich verdrallt war, als ob man die in die Handfläche eingelegt und zusammengezwirbelt hätte.

Ja, ich hatte durch den Wind auch immer einen Schnurbogen und habe auch diesen ohne Spannung eingekurbelt, vielleich haben die Strömung und der Wellengang auch meine Köder durchgewirbelt wer weiß.
Ich werde die Kombination mal bei uns an der Havel ohne Wellengang und Seitenwind probieren, muß nur mal eine Ecke finden wo ich mal 70-80 m weit werfen kann, denn eines konnte ich ganz gut, weit werfen 

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare


----------



## silver68 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge???


----------



## pikehunter0567 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hallo in die Runde. Ich benötige mal ein wenig Hilfe. Ich habe die letzten Beiträge gelesen und bin jetzt etwas ratlos. Ich habe bei meinen letzten Mefo excursionen auch das Problem mit Windperücken gehabt und reichlich Schnur Verlust zu beklagen. Hatte gerade frisch die Berkley Black Velvet aufgespult, verwendet an einer Kinetic Godspeed 3 Meter mit Penn Spinfisher V 3500. Nach dem Schnuverlust eine neue Spiderwire Smooth 8fach  geflochten drauf und wieder los. Bei teilweise starkem Wind nicht eine Windperücke. Wurfweite ist bei mir nicht so beeindruckend, so dass ich mir ggf eine neue Kombo zusammenstellen möchte. Als Rute habe ich vier Modelle in der engeren Auswahl 
1. Daiwa Ballistic x Seatrout 335 cm
2. Berkley Pulse xcd  MH 300 cm
3. Abu Garcia Verdict 
4. Dam Steelpower black spin 
Wollte gerne mal eine straffere Rute probieren. Dazu muss dann eine neue Rolle her und ich weiß absolut nicht in welche Richtung ich dabei entscheiden soll, nachdem ich die vorigen Beiträge gelesen habe. Ich hatte eigentlich z.B. eine Spro Zalt Arc oder ähnliches gedacht. Wenn es aber so extrem auf die Schnurverlegung ankommt, wäre vllt eine Balzer Sparta aus der 9000 er Serie interessant. Bitte an alle die mir Hilfreich Tipps geben können, schreibt es, damit ich endlich mal ein wenig Durchblick bekomme. 
Vielen Dank im voraus 
Ingo


----------



## hansenfight (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Geht's noch ??


----------



## dirk.steffen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Ich fische immer noch monofil :vik: Da gibt es diese Problem nicht.

Die letzten Male bin ich immer als Schneider nach Hause, eine vor 1 Woche auf Fliege verloren.
Donnerstag geht es wieder los #6


----------



## hecht&co (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Ich fische immer noch monofil :vik: Da gibt es diese Problem nicht.
> 
> Die letzten Male bin ich immer als Schneider nach Hause, eine vor 1 Woche auf Fliege verloren.
> Donnerstag geht es wieder los #6




Danke, endlich mal kein OT !:m


----------



## silver68 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Was geht denn auf Fehmarn im Moment? 
Ich bin ab Samstag ein paar Tage da.


----------



## fischhändler (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner anschließen

Dahme

8 Tage fischen
1 Dorsch

Es waren keine Fische da.

Aber geile Sonnenaufgänge

Was will man mehr?


----------



## tim13 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin zusammen. Kann aus der Lübecker bucht einen guten fisch vom ostersamstag den ich aber leider verloren habe und einen schönen fisch von dienstag vermelden.zu der Perücken geschichte kann ich auch nur sagen das es viel auf die schnurverlegung ankommt. Kauf dir eine rareium von shimano und du hast keine probleme mehr damit. Ich fische die rolle seid 5 jahren und hatte noch nicht eine Perücke bei egal welchen bedingungen oder schnurbogen oder sonstiges. Petri


----------



## tim13 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hier noch ein bild


----------



## Sageone (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

War Karfreitag mit dem boot in kiel geschleppt von schilksee bis friedrichsort und zurück mit 2 ruten nichts.
Dann vom bülker leuchturm bis suhrendorf und zurück. Reichlich frische Luft aber leider keinen kontakt. #c#c


----------



## silver68 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

...keiner aktiv auf Fehmarn im Moment???
Wäre für einen Bericht zur aktuellen Lage echt dankbar!

TL silver68


----------



## Hohensinn (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger,

 ein Mefo ist mir noch nicht gegönnt gewesen! Bin aber auch sehr selten an der Küste! Frage wie ist das Fleisch/ Geschmack? Roter wie die Lachse in der Ostsee und vom Geschmack im vergleich zum Lachs?

 Gruß Walter


----------



## Hohensinn (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

War anscheinend die falsche frage, wie eine Mefo im Vergleich zum ostseelachs Schmeckt!


----------



## hovifan (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Klare Antwort: der Lachs ist um Längen besser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Nö- sehe ich nicht so...


----------



## tozi (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hi,
da scheiden sich sicher die Geister. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Lachs, der hinter dem Boot den stur geschleppten Löffel nimmt, man dann die Rute überreicht bekommt, um ihn am dicken Seil reinzukurbeln - 
oder eine mit Wathose in der Brandung "erjagte Mefo - dann aber definitiv die Mefo.
Das wird wohl auch die Meinung vieler Wathosen-Mefo-Angler sein.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hovifan (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Da hast du wohl recht. 
Ich hatte 2015 im Herbst das Glück von Morten Øland geguidet eine MeFo und einen Lachs innerhalb von 2 h  zu fangen. 
Der Lachs hat in der Pfanne klar gewonnen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hovifan (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*




Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## prion (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten ;-)
ich würde Mefo im Geschmack als Kombi zwischen Lachs und Thunfisch ansiedeln.   
Aber grade mefos sind mitunter sehr unterschiedlich in der Filetfarbe und auch im geschmack, was natürlich vom Fettanteil auch abhängt. Aber ein Traum allemal... ich bevorzuge klar die graved oder geräucherte Zubereitung.

Aber dafür müsste man mal wieder einen Fisch fangen.. ich habe dieses Jahr eher wenig erfolg gehabt und auch ähnliche meldungen von freunden bekommen, um Rostock war unsere Saison bisher schwierig, was auch die Bissfrequenz insgesamt angeht
grüße


----------



## Sassone (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Drei Tage Familienurlaub in Binz auf Rügen gemacht und am Donnerstag wurden mir zwei Stunden Angelzeit zugestanden. Also am Strand südlich von Binz ein paar Würde gemacht und es dauerte auch keine halbe Stunde, bis sich einen 62er an meinen Glasax Snaps verirrte. Da ich ja beim besten Willen nicht mit einem Fisch gerechnet hatte, lag der Kescher natürlich im Hotelzimmer, Handlandung gelang trotzdem... Im Drill fühlte sich der Fisch echt seltsam an, was an wohl einer Deformation im Schwanzbereich lag. Trotzdem war die gut im Futter und kommt im kommenden Winter in die Räuchertonne...


----------



## Sassone (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mal fischen , ist leider Schutzgebiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt? War da nicht ausgeschildert und neben mir auch noch andere Angler im Wasser... und auch Boote direkt vor der Küste an der Spitze.. sicher?


----------



## Sassone (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Oh kacke... na dann trotzdem danke für die info... fische normalerweise in Dänemarkt wo die Schutzzonen immer gut ausgeschildert sind...


----------



## Inni (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hallo, 

ich war mit meinem Sohn am 17.04. an der Ostseeküste zwischen Rerik und der Ecke oben. Hatte da irgendwo mal was gelesen das das eine gute Ecke sein soll. Wir waren auf dem Parkplatz Nähe Kägsdorf. Von da aus sind wir gestartet.
Leider war im Wasser alles Sand, obwohl der Strand mit den Bildern von GoogleMaps und auch real sehr viel versprechend aussah. 
Wir haben so gegen 5 angefangen und haben bis halb10 gefischt.
Ich hatte dann, Sonne war schon weg, einen Biss auf meine Springerfliege. Leider hab es nur 2 leichte Schläge und meine Springerfliege ist am Knoten bündig abgerissen. Sehr ärgerlich.
Sonst hatten wir keinen Kontakt. Aber für das erste Mal auf MeFo waren wir schon sehr zufrieden. Es ist einfach herrlich an der Ostsee zu sein.

Ich habe ein 0.23 (oder wars 0.28er) Fluoro Vorfach und auch die Springerfliege war am Gleichen Vorfach. Zu dünn?
Es kann aber uch sein das der Knoten gelitten hat. Ich habe ca 5mal die Springerfliege im Spitzenring gehabt, einfach verpasst im Dunkeln den Blinker aus dem Wasser zu heben.


----------



## Inni (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Bilder:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zulu1024 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Zu dünn? Wahrscheinlich ... Zudem: Nicht alle bieten100% fluoroCarbon an. Ich habe es mal mit climax und berkley versucht in 0,27 und 0,28. Hab dort auch sporadisch verluste gehabt. Das war mehr als ärgerlich weil es gute Fische waren. Auch die Bremse ist bei mir eher weich eingestellt. Konnte mir das anfangs auch nicht erklären. Dachte ich hatte eine montagsschnur erwischt aber anderer Hersteller und immer noch die gleichen Probleme. Auch sind nicht alle knoten deswegen für FC geeignet. Es scheint, als wenn sich der Knoten selbst zerschneidet, gerade wenn man viel wirft und auch hart. Wahrscheinlich bist du mit 0,30+ besser dran. Ich bin wieder bei mono als vorfachschnur gelandet, je nachdem wie schwer ich fische, nutze ich entweder 0,25 oder 0,28 und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.

In Erinnerung ist mir noch der albright knoten geblieben,der sich nach meiner Erfahrung nach nicht mit FC verträgt. Ich benutze, wenn ich mit springer fische,eine feste Montage, wie sie Thomas hasen verwendet (grinner Knoten) .

Wenn du weiterhin auf  FC Pferd setzen willst, empfehle ich FC von gamakatsu und  eher ab 0,30.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Hallo bin soeben zurück von der Küste. Strande, 8:00 bis 14:00 Uhr tw ordentlich Welle, Wasser trüb, nichts, gar nichts . Wobbler, Blinker, alles was die Köderbox hergab probiert. Andere Angler, soweit ich mitbekommen, bzw im Gespräch erfahren habe , ebenfalls nichts gefangen


----------



## Thor2012 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Gestern in Strandhusen gewesen.
Uhrzeit 06:00-10:30
Wasser:0,5-1m Brandung,stark aufgewühlt
Windstärke 6-7 aus westlichen Richtungen
Ausbeute: Seegras und viel frische Luft


----------



## silver68 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin.
Fehmarn geht im Moment auch nix. Nur Ostseite fischbar. Hoffe der Sch... Wind flaut bald ab!

Petri an alle


----------



## Sappalot (24. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Soeben zurück aus der Ecke Elfenschlucht/Bliesdorf.
Wellen, ordentlich Wind (schätze Windstärke 6/7) und sehr trübes Wasser.
Außer einer Menge Seegras hat leider nichts den Weg an den Haken gefunden.


----------



## tenchfisher (24. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin, 
ich war wie angekündigt letzte Woche ein paar Tage auf der Broager-Halbinsel. Geplant war Als, dort war aber immer noch Algenblüte (z. T. auch bei uns, je nach Wind). Es waren auch reichlich Trecker mit Güllewagen unterwegs, roch sehr lecker und verspricht noch mehr Algen .
Ergebnis nach drei vollen Tagen Fischen: Vier Grönländer gefangen (die größte 48), 2 verloren und noch hier und da ein Anfasser. Also in Anbetracht der Umstände (kalt, ständig wechselnder Wind, anfangs aus östlichen Richtungen) in Ordnung, aber berühmt werden wir damit nicht. 

Allen die demnächst noch fahren viel Glück, für mich wars das für dieses Jahr mit Mefoangeln.

Beste Grüße, tf


----------



## Ulli_1 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Wir haben doch noch den Herbst |kopfkrat. Da muss man doch nicht gleich die Flinte, ich meinte die Angel ins Korn werfen.

Will es Anfang Mai nochmal versuchen. Falls die Hornis bis dato da sind, nehme ich die halt mit


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Moin,gibt es denn keine neue Fänge zu berichten?


----------



## Windfinder (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Habe tatsächlich das Gefühl, das dieses Frühjahr sehr wenige Meerforellen gefangen wurden.
Für mich war es das schlechteste Frühjahr überhaupt.
Was auch am Wetter gelagen haben kann.
Allerdings, und das ist nur meine Meinung,
glaube ich das es anderer Gründe gibt.
Netze die den ganzen Herbst und Winter vor Bachausläufen stehen und somit aufsteigene und absteigene Fische den Weg versperren. Angler die massenhaft Forellen in Bereichen keschern, in dem sich die Fische regenerieren müssen und die Massen an Cormoranen die die Smolte attackieren sind für mich Gründe des schlechten abschneidens.


----------



## Saxi1961 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Guten Morgen.
Ich bin jetzt seit Mittwoch auf Rügen.
Herrliches Wetter, bei mir daheim in Österreich fiel Schnee.
Gestern Vormittag auf Spöket ein sehr schöner Hornhecht in Goor.
Auch faszinierend wenn dem Köder mehrere Fische folgen und dann doch abdrehen. Leider frischte dann der Wind erheblich auf.
Forelle leider nein, bin aber auch nicht dauernd im Wasser.
LG
Gerhard


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Da habe ich doch gestern wieder erwarten innerhalb einer Stunde 3 schöne Mefos erwischt. Schon seltsam ...erst Wochenlang nur Fische bis ca. 40 cm#c und dann...... 48,50,57


----------



## AllroundAlex (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Petri zu diesem Triple!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Neid........... (dennoch Glückwunsch)..


----------



## Eisbär14 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*

Danke Thomas... 
den Neid hab ich mir redlich erarbeitet....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2017*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Danke Thomas...
> den Neid hab ich mir redlich erarbeitet....


#6#6:q:q:q#6#6


----------

